# Durango??



## lulu88 (Nov 8, 2009)

I´m guessing that no one is living in Durango in Mexico this year...?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Lulu. I don't know of anyone but if they see your post, they may reply.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

lulu88 said:


> I´m guessing that no one is living in Durango in Mexico this year...?


I used to work there very often (you mean Durango city, not the state I guess)....


----------

